
Apple Event Live Stream - PStamatiou
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/livestream/?2019
======
rvz
Direct Apple stream URL if anyone is interested: [https://apple-
events.akamaized.net/hls/live/681800-b/0208kmk...](https://apple-
events.akamaized.net/hls/live/681800-b/0208kmksrrgukmmpvlwqmnzbuhaylttzxoazcamnfmmnni/master/4500/4500.m3u8)

Also on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=996wliAI_y4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=996wliAI_y4)

------
apogosian
Really hoping to see an updated iPhone SE. Tried other iphones but nothing
beats SE so far..

